# DEER LOTTERY COMPLETE



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You can check how you ended up in the ND Deer Lottery for 2005 at the following link!

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/inq ... ottery.htm

Good Luck!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Mule Buck!!!! its about time!

TC


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

:thumb: 
Its always a good year when you draw what you wanted!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I can shoot a buck with the muzzleloader, but not with the rifle...

I will go with that and hope for the best... :wink:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Turned down for a buck in 2G1


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Doe permit 2H...woopie! Turned down with Muzzleloader.....It's got to be Rigged!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

8)


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I won...one more ping pong ball in the '06 lottery, that is. Oh well, second choice wasn't bad. And, it's pretty much an annual $20 donation for me anyhow. Good luck to all you hard core hoof guys.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

any antlered :thumb:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Denied a buck for the third year in a row.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

AAARRRRGGGGG,..........doe...2I. :evil:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

3A2
My Sons - Successful for any antlered
My Wife - Denied
Myself - Successful for any antlered

Now my wife knows how it feels to be denied !!! But still wish she would have got a buck tag....................


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Denied for muley buck, but my first try for antlered muzzleloader is an IN!!!! yeehaw!!!!

Tom


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Tom I guess wirking there makes not difference! Since guys like FH think it is *RIGGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

No horn soup this year for me!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Buck tag,2F1


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Denied for both Rifle and Muz. Hopefully i can pull a buck the second time through.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

just imagine---------The NR's that complain about waterfowl licenses---what would they do if they went through this? Oh, sorry. this is not the same.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey thanks for reminding me....Although, no win! Haha me and my dad got denied. What luck. Anyways, good luck everyone else!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Antlered Buck 3A4...sweet. Now only if the Air Force doesn't send me off before I can use it...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

No muley for me this year... 

Guess Ill have to get him with a bow. 8)


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Got a ****** buck tag, hopefully I can get one of the ones I've been after


----------



## mh454 (Jul 2, 2004)

3A2 Any Antlered


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

20 yrs old n shot 2 bucks including my youth tag.....lottery sucks for me


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

2 years running - 2G1 wife and I both got Any Antlered AGAIN....


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I didn't draw a buck tag in 2K2 so I'll have to go to Plan B and use the gratis tag.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I can't remember, are there buck licenses left anywhere in the state after the first drawing...normally. And can a successful application holder that drew his second choice, doe permit, apply for a buck on the second drawing?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Denied a buck tag for the first time ever in 2E. What is going on? This sucks.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

A co-worker forgot to apply for a tag for the first lottery. When can he try and get a doe tag?


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

2F1 Buck tag. Looks like I'll be seeing you again this year Mallard. Good luck to all.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Deermeister,Do you or Matt have any big ones you are going after during the bow season?Also,If you are into goose hunting,you are more than welcome to hunt with us.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

:sniper:

3B1 - Muley Buck

:sniper:

:beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

MossyMo - The second drawing applications are due in mid-to-late August as I recall. Tell your co-worker to keep checking the NDG&F site for information.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

njsimonson
Thanks for the info...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Buck tag in 3A4 AND a refuge permit.First time in 5 years I got both of them.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Denied. I was out like a fat kid in dodge ball!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Any 3F1 hunters in here??
My hunting party got 2 any antlered tags(after 4 years)
and one mule doe tag.


----------



## Osprey (Jul 6, 2004)

Hunter_58346 said:


> just imagine---------The NR's that complain about waterfowl licenses---what would they do if they went through this? Oh, sorry. this is not the same.


Don't know about your ducks, I can kill all them I want here in Chesapeake Country, but I got denied for ND rifle. Figured I was due since I drew the muzzleloader tag last year on the first try. 

Oh well, that's what bow tags are for, coming out in November/December to try and arrow a big boy for the third straight year, can't wait!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

denied buck tag and muzzluload...but got doe tag oh well I am more exicting to go for duck and geese than deer :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

If you missed the first lottery deadline, or if you are interested in purchasing extra deer tags, online applications are now available.

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... e/main.htm

I don't think I"ll be applying for a doe license on the next drawing. Is it really worth travelling all the way home to shoot a doe for $55? The state has 20,000 doe licenses left, you would think that they would reduce the price for doe tags remaining. They never even sell all their tags when guys are buying 3+ tags each!

C'mon Game and Fi$h think about the logic! Realistically anyone applying for a doe tag in the secondary drawings is only coming home to visit family and participate in a tradition. Why do they insist on sticking it to former ND guys?

I could really care less about the $$, it is more about the principal of the issue. I have no qualms about them charging me close to $250 for my first drawing chance at a buck, as I love supporting ND wildlife efforts. But after the first drawing, any non residents still applying are likely native born. To still charge $55 is a poke in the eye that really stings.

It's sad to see that the almight $$ still trumps common sense even amongst our (un)worthy state legislators.

Just my .02 ... Let the flames begin...


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Ben,

It used to be $150, why are you complaining about a 66% price cut? What would it cost us to travel to your current state and hunt deer?

I think that it is one heck of a bargain and it does encourage out-of-staters to come join us for the deer hunt. If I could travel to Minnesoata and hunt deer or bear for $55, I'd be there.

No poke in the eye when you look at the long-term picture, name one other thing in hunting that has gone down in price lately.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

MULEY BUCK for 4c yeeya haha im in the youth hunt so i had better chances than all of u lol


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yup...SHAME, SHAME, *SHAME *on the ND legislators for giving RESIDENTS lower prices on their tags. Damn them for trying to put the PEOPLE OF THEIR STATE FIRST.



> C'mon Game and Fi$h think about the logic! *Realistically *anyone applying for a doe tag in the secondary drawings is *only *coming home to visit family and participate in a tradition. Why do they insist on sticking it to former ND guys?


Realistically...you are wrong. The majority of leftover tags go to Resident hunters who missed their selections in the first drawing.


----------

